# ممكن مساعدتي بخصوص "ofdm" !!!



## لحن الحياه (1 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
اخواني واخواتي في هذا المنتدى الرائع .. انا محتاجه مساعدتكم بشرح مبسط عن الofdm لاني مكلفه بدراسته وحاولت اجمع معلومات عنه وافهمه لكن كانت معقده .. فيا ريت حدا يقدر يساعدني بمعلومات مفصله بسيطه عنه وشكرا كتير


----------



## looking4job (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته يا أختي

وقد استوقفني عند بحثي عن هذا الموضوع بأن مكتشف W-OFDM هو مصري و اسمه 
د.حاتم زغلول







http://www.sss-mag.com/ofdm.html

باختصار تعتمد هذه الخاصية على فصل البيانات عن الصوت حيث تخصص للبيانات ترددات محددة مختلفة عن تلك التي تخصص للصوت.

في نظام OFDM فإن مجال الترددات التي تتيحه في شبكة الطاقة الكهربائية يتراوح من 4.3 ل 20.9 ميغا هرتز تقسم إلى 84 حامل أو مخدم منفصل. علما بأن المخدم او الحامل هو الذي يقوم على عاتقه عملية حمل البيانات و نقلها عبر الشبكة.

يقوم OFDM بارسال مجموعة صغيرة من البيانات بشكل متزامن لمجموعة من الحاملات فإذا كان هناك ضجيج أو ما قد يؤثر على البيانات فإن معالج ال PowerPacket سينتبه لذلك و يقوم بنقل البيانات إلى حاملات آخرى.

ما نلاحظة بأن السرعة التي تقدمها هذه التقنية أعلى من تلك التي تقدمها شبكة الهاتف او الشبكة اللاسلكية كما انها تستخدم تقنية عالية الجودة.


-منقول-

من الصعب اختصار ofdm بأسطر و لكن الروابط التالية سو تساعدك ان شاء الله

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OFDM
http://www.tmintl.agilent.com/images_agilent/us/OFDM.pdf​


----------



## mmhkk2002 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله .. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

أكيد أعجبتنا هذه المشاركة ..
الف شكر لك على هذه المشاركة القيمة ..


----------



## motronix (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم يا اختي العزيزه
موضوع الOFDM موضوع سهل بس بيعتمد علي شوية اساسيات في علم DIGITAL COMMUNICATION وبالتالي انت لو قرأتي ولقيت اني في حاجه معينه مشقدره تتوصلي لفهمها ن تتنقشي فيها من خلال المنتدي.
وفي الوصله التاليه هتلاقي كتاب مفيد عن موضوعك:
http://rapidshare.com/files/3697598...eless.Communications._2005_.LinG.LotB.pd.html


----------



## لحن الحياه (2 ديسمبر 2006)

أخيLooking4jop شكراكتير لإلك بجد استفدت كتير من شرحك و المواقع اللي حضرتك ضفتها ... 
و شكرا كتير لإلك أخmotronix على مساعدتك و فعلا انا ما عندي معلومات كافيه بالDigital communcation رح احاول استفيد من ملفك وشكرا كتير


----------



## looking4job (3 ديسمبر 2006)

لحن الحياه قال:


> أخيLooking4jop شكراكتير لإلك بجد استفدت كتير من شرحك و المواقع اللي* حضرتك *ضفتها ...



لا شكر على واجب يا أختي وأنا بالخدمة ساعة ما بدك. 
وبلا حضرتك لأنه كلنا أخوة و ما عم أعمل الا واجبي.

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم:

مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم مثل الجسد الواحد، إذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى.​


----------



## motronix (3 ديسمبر 2006)

نتمني نكون فدناكي ولا شكر علي واجب ولو عندك اسئله احنا منتظرينها وشكرا


----------



## م.النقيب (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*Ofdm*

السلام عليكم 
بالنسبة لل ofdm
فهذه التكنلوجيا تعتمد على تقسيم ال channel bw الى عدة اقسام تكون متقاطعة ولكن عمودية بحيث لايكون هناك ISI.
انا الان احظر لكتابة survey ال ofdm وقد قرات عنه في كثير من المصادر
التكنلوجيا قديمة منذ الستينات ولكنها مستخدمة في عدة تطبيقات حديثة مثل ال wimax & LTE 
حتى الان مازالت الابحاث تساهم في تطوير هذه التكنلوجيا ومحاولة زيادة ال capacity لل ofdm 
الرابط التالي يحتوي على تقرير مبسط عن ال ofdm سهل الفهم
http://www.complextoreal.com/chapters/ofdm2.pdf
وشكرا


----------



## amgda (2 نوفمبر 2011)

كورسات اتصالات مجانيه
http://www.filesin.com/F4C9955317/download.html


----------

